# Looking for Space to Rent



## Branski (Aug 4, 2014)

I am new to Merida and looking for affordable space preferably in or near Center of city but am open to other options. Don't need a large space. Something simple is fine: bedroom, bathroom, kitchen or at least hotplate & refrigerator or option to share such in a home.

Separate entrance would be nice but not necessarily crucial. 

I need a good connection for skype teaching which i do. I also will be teaching at one of the local schools.

Does anyone here offer such space or know where I can best find such. I have spent a few hours looking online and the offers appear scarce. But I have been told that there are all kinds of spaces around.

Appreciate a reply if you know something. I am living in Northern part of city temporarily and might be willing to continue if it is the only option.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Branski said:


> I am new to Merida and looking for affordable space preferably in or near Center of city but am open to other options. Don't need a large space. Something simple is fine: bedroom, bathroom, kitchen or at least hotplate & refrigerator or option to share such in a home.
> 
> Separate entrance would be nice but not necessarily crucial.
> 
> ...


Many rentals, maybe most, are not advertised online or at all sometimes. I suggest looking around the neighborhood that interests you for signs on buildings. Talk to people in the corner stores.


----------

